

Do Robots Take People's Jobs? - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/john-dulchinos-adept-do-robots-take-peoples-jobs

======
tluyben2
Robots are the answer for a lot of problems, most notably healthcare and
domestic industrial competitiveness. As the article states; if the US (and
other countries mind you) don't step up, China will only get stronger as they
not only have the cheap wetware but are also deploying hardware at alarming
rates.

------
jeggers5
Yes. But they create new jobs too. Who has to fix the robots?

You see in Tesco, those new (well not anymore) self checkouts, there's 4
checkers jobs gone. I doubt Tesco actually fired them though. You get my point
:)

